

Vim-startify - jackfranklin
https://github.com/mhinz/vim-startify

======
gee_totes
Does anyone know if there is something similar for Xmonad (or any other Window
Manger)? When I occasionally have to reboot my computer (I blame Chrome), I
hate having to set up all my windows again.

~~~
coolsunglasses
import XMonad.Actions.SpawnOn

spawnOn "1:browser" "chromium-browser"

------
illbert
neat, could use some more exposition to vim users :)

know any good resources or even a blog with vim-only news?

~~~
rbonvall
vimcasts.org and usevim.com are great resources.

